# Yahoo- Elan and Biogen Idec to present data on TYSABRI in treating Crohnâ€™s Disease at the ACG Meeting (News-Medical-Net)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Elan Corporation, plc and Biogen Idec today announced multiple presentations at the American College of Gastroenterology (ACG) Annual Scientific Meeting, taking place October 23-28 in San Diego.View the full article


----------

